# class does not declare a static final serialVersionUID



## Amelia (17. Mai 2005)

> The serializable class .... does not declare a static final serialVersionUID field of type long



Super. Was soll mir das denn sagen ???


----------



## Roar (17. Mai 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=20747
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17027


----------



## Amelia (17. Mai 2005)

ups! okay danke  :roll:


----------



## Amelia (17. Mai 2005)

MMhhhh also verstehen kann ich das strotzdem noch nicht!
Bzw. wenn ich nach www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17027 gehe und diese einstellung vornehme: 





> Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Compiler -> Style
> der unterste Eintrag. Ändern auf Ignore und gut is.


bleibt der Fehler trotzdem !


----------



## Roar (17. Mai 2005)

"Serializable class without serialVersionUID" -> Ignore


----------



## Amelia (17. Mai 2005)

> Serializable class without serialVersionUID --> ignore



ja schon klar. aber ist doch blöd, ausserdem habe ich den vagen verdacht, 
dass dieses problem noch nen anderen fehler auslöst. 
daher mag ich es nicht so rech ignorieren! 
zumal eclipse mir das so richtig nett gelb markiert


----------



## Roar (17. Mai 2005)

das problem läst keinen fehler aus solang du keinen mist mit (de)serialisieren machst. ich habs auch auf ignore aber da meien klassen eh nie serializable sind is das auch wurscht


----------



## Amelia (17. Mai 2005)

nun ja wie gesagt, ich habe es auf "ignore" gesetzt.
der fehler bleibt aber trotzdem..
ich mache nix mit serialisierung...
lese nur ne xml-datei aus und will die in einem fenster ausgeben!


----------



## Roar (17. Mai 2005)

Amelia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich mache nix mit serialisierung...



warum sind deine klassen dann serializable :?


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht, weil einige benutzte Klassen von Hause aus das Interface Serializable implementieren. :wink:


----------



## Roar (17. Mai 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht, weil einige benutzte Klassen von Hause aus das Interface Serializable implementieren. :wink:


dann ist aber bereits eine serialVersionUID deklariert :bae:


----------



## Amelia (18. Mai 2005)

ich habe Serializable  implementert, in der hoffnung, das könnte helfen!


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Mai 2005)

Wenn Du wirklich nicht serialisieren möchtest, kannst du diese Warnung (denn mehr ist es nicht) ignorieren.
Ansonsten wenn sie dich stört schreibst du eben:

```
private final static long serialVersionUID = 1L;
```
in die Klasse(n), für die die Warnung angezeigt wird.
Und das Interface kannst du dann auch wieder rausnehmen.

Edit: Es wäre schön, wenn auch den im Thread angebotenen Links nachgegangen wird, denn da findest sich meistens eine Erklärung, und man braucht nicht alles doppelt zu posten.


----------



## Amelia (18. Mai 2005)

Supi! Danke !!! Das fkt.


----------

